# Mud Bug Bash @ RedCreek



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Who is going to Mud Bug Bash 2013 at Red Creek here in MS? It will start at 10 a.m. on Friday and end Sunday at 4 ....me and my group should be there Saturday around 9 and ride all day ...some will be camping in tents saturday night but me and my girl will be going home saturday night .... Just wanting to see who else is planning to go. 

And man oh man i hope the water aint too cold cause i dont have waders and don't feel/have the money to get a pair.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

usally would be there but thinking on rocks bottoms for the cmr races ,then on to ar for the hillisrosa stuff


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

some of our group will be there I'm holding out for spring / jeep jam at boggs and boulders


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh i gotcha ....hopefully soon i can travel to some of these far off parks


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Change of plans, i aint gonna be able to make it  but a few guys in my group will still be there...


----------

